# DAIWA Megaforce 100TSHL - Preishammer!!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

zum Jahresende haben wir nochmal einen richtigen Preishammer für Euch! Und zwar gibt's bei uns ab sofort die neue DAIWA - MEGAFORCE 100TSHL zum unschlagbaren Preis von 69,95 EUR (statt 129,- EUR). Dieses Angebot gilt wie immer solange der Vorrat reicht....

Petri Heil und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr 2008

Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

